# GERMANY: nyx, urban decay, etc...



## Ximovana (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi 

i'm wondering where in germany i can buy stuff of the following brands:

- NYX
- Urban Decay

- China Glaze
- O P I

Does anyone know? 
Maybe a european online-shop?


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Mar 11, 2009)

China glaze and OPI are really expensive here in Europe. So What I would suggest is Head2Toe Beauty Store - Hair Care, Nail Care, Skin Care, Salon Furniture & Equipment Really great prices. and the shipping is not that bad. for 7 nailpolishes I think the shipping is about 16 dollars. 

I did some calculations (though they are in Norwegian kroners) But anyway. One bottle of Chinaglaze nailpolish in Norway costs 140NOK (20USD), but if I purchase 7 bottles from the online store mentioned above, the average price for one bottle would be only 40NOK (6USD). So yeah, the choice kinda speaks for itself.

As for the other products I would suggest Cherry Culture Makeup Cosmetics : Bloom, Eyeko, Juice Beauty, MOR, NYX, Playboy, Splash, Sugar, Tinte and more for NYX products (look out for monthly discounts!) And Hair Care, Skin Care, Make Up, Fragrances & Male Grooming (UK based) has a wide range of Urban decay products.

Hope that Helped


----------



## Ximovana (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you that helped indeed!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Mar 11, 2009)

You can get China Glaze at Sally: SALLY SALON HAIR & BEAUTY • Professionelle Haarpflege- und Kosmetikprodukte
Urban Decay is not sold in Germany, but you can order it online:
Beauty Cosmetics & Fragrances : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : Hair & Beauty
NYX - it's cheaper if you buy it from US or UK retailers ( Cherry Culture Makeup Cosmetics : Bloom, Eyeko, Juice Beauty, MOR, NYX, Playboy, Splash, Sugar, Tinte and more or ShopCraze - Authentic Makeup Products - NYX, L.A Colors and M.A.C Cosmetics for example), the only German one I know is way too overpriced!


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Mar 11, 2009)

i wouldnt recommened to buy from cherryculture since the shipping will take like 1,5 months which is unbelievable


----------



## Ode to Joy (Mar 12, 2009)

Just found this german store where you can get NYX and UD...
Kosmetik Kosmo


----------

